# Where to buy Insulated Boxes?



## Krashy_Cichlids (Apr 22, 2010)

I am wondering where you can buy the insulated boxes for shipping fish.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

you can usually get them free from pet stores. just ask your lfs when they get their shipments in and ask if you can come by for the boxes.


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

Go look out back behind any restaurant that sells seafood. There's a sushi place near my place that always has huge piles of those styrofoam coolers out back from fish shipments. I don't think the restaurants pay for them so they shouldn't mind letting you have one or a few, but you should probably ask them if they plan to re-use them.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah most lfs would probably be happy to give you one. They'd have dozens of boxes each time they get a shipment.


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

any pet store with fish will have a surplus of styrofoam boxes. be careful though if you go in to try to get a few, they might just talk you in to taking all of them! haha! trust me, im talking from experience...


----------

